# BMW's M3 Claims Yet ANOTHER Victory Against Audi's Latest RS5



## jeff g (May 22, 2010)

Duh..
Audi vs BMW?
A5 vs. M3???
For Audi I'd say it is a loose, loose situation.
What's new?


----------

